

Ask HN: Why do you star GitHub repos? - mrjoelkemp

Serious question. Issuing a star means different things to different people: bookmarking, encouraging, doing a favor for a friend, publicizing, and more I&#x27;m sure.<p>Why do you star?
======
bpierre
80% bookmarking / 20% love (same with my Twitter favs)

------
sharmi
A mark that I trust and I am interested in the project. In the aggregate, it
demonstrates the reliability and trustworthiness of the project. To me, A
healthy number of stars/follows/forks (along with recent commits) proclaims
that I needn't hesitate to use the product of that repo in my projects.
Starring is to partly pass on that favor, to share my knowledge of what works
and what doesn't.

------
codegeek
Many reasons.

\- Something that is of interest to me. May be I will use it sometime in
future on my own project. For example, I have bookmarked wyswig editors
(summernote) built using bootstrap. Might use them in future.

\- Frameworks that I work with. E.g. Flask. Want to keep an eye on latest
updates, issues, resolutions, patches etc.

\- A developer/person that I want to follow. I star their repo that is most
relevant to me.

------
edavis
Encouragement, mostly. My way of saying, "I can tell a lot of effort went into
this. Thanks for putting it together."

------
karangoeluw
1\. Bookmarking 2\. Love

------
adolfoabegg
mainly bookmarking

------
jwheeler79
all of above

